# Alum Creek 9/9/17 WOW!



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

My son and I hit Alum on Saturday - We started out fishing for crappie and did ok - We ended up catching 23 with all in the 9 1/2 to 10 1/2 inch range.
This is where the trip gets interesting - We decided to start bass fishing so I was heading down the left side of the canal we were in and heard someone talking up in front of is. I saw two ladies probably in there early 20's up in front of us on the bank - Something didn't look right so I did a double take and realized they were in the nude. I quickly cut across the channel to the other side and head back up the other way. During this whole time my son was tying on a crank bait and don't think he even noticed. Once we were heading back up the other way, one of them jumps in and starts yelling it's cold. You just never know what you might see while fishing.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Had a similar encounter at Hoover last year. Was drift fishing in the cove opposite the Walnut ramp early one morning when I looked back west across the lake and saw a few dozen people file out on the docks by JCC Hoover Park. They appeared to be engaging in their morning calisthenics with sunrise. I was some distance away yet still did a double take when I noticed a lot of flesh tones in lieu of the typical brightly colored swim suits. Just as we started leaving they all jumped in the lake. A few were on paddle boards so we tried not to create wake. As we slowly cruised by some were climbing out of the water and sure enough they were all in their birthday suits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I love it when that happens.... haha there is a lady that that does nude photo shoots at alum from time to time. Usually around 1st lite. She has a ig page displaying a few of the shots. 
Lol never know.....


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I love it when that happens.... haha there is a lady that that does nude photo shoots at alum from time to time. Usually around 1st lite. She has a ig page displaying a few of the shots.
> Lol never know.....


Lol! I've seen her several times up there shooting photos! They were always in the Big Run area! That's too funny Snyd!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Saw a ridiculously gorgeous young lady laying out by the Galena ramp with her dog a few weeks back (that little bit of shoreline where they do the water dog rescue training). Thought I was dreaming. I was just waiting for a TV crew to jump out and ambush me.


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

Lil'Ranger said:


> Saw a ridiculously gorgeous young lady laying out by the Galena ramp with her dog a few weeks back (that little bit of shoreline where they do the water dog rescue training). Thought I was dreaming. I was just waiting for a TV crew to jump out and ambush me.


what time of day and how big was the dog...?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

True story ........walnut st. Boat ramp hoover , i was pulling my boat in.... A girl pulled up with a pink surf board on top of her sunfire in a string bakini/ thongermado . She proceeds to ask a older gentleman strapping his boat up to take pictures of her with her phone..... It was a sight ....." old man looked like he won the powerball ..... Another guy bumps the dock with his boat he was staring so hard lol. I heard one fishermans wife saying " i see you looking at her " it was a 15 min show for sure lol .... After this i am rigging my boat to leave , she walks up to me " can you help me with my surf board .......i wish i had rubber gloves after watching her straddle it ..... I figured she was a escort and needed a craigslist / backpage photo .... What a day ....


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Dag gone it... I wondered where my wife and her friend went Sat.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I have seen the photo shoot once a few years back over by the swimming area - I was fishing the rip rap on the Dam late fall and then decided to head to the middle pool when there was a lady standing up to her knees in the water but naked getting pictures taking.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like I need to start heading south to do my fishing.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have seen several "shoots" at Alum over the years. Earlier this year in mid-May there were two young ladies doing an evening photo shoot...the one was nude and pregnant.

Bad part was it was an area by Big Run we had been slamming the eyes casting, but I left so I wouldn't APPEAR to be a creeper.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ErieEye said:


> Looks like I need to start heading south to do my fishing.


It's actually funny how much it goes on. The very same day bigdub seen his photo shoot me an a friend seen one going on below a bridge on the sciota. A photographer following around a blond with short shorts an a skimpy shirt. They spotted us before we spotted them though. But coming back through they hadn't spotted us yet,by then she was in a sun dress an flip flops , dressed hiked up on one side for the camera man. 
Lol Fred texted me his story,I was like no way,lol same day same same time frame about 15 miles apart....

Everyone trying to get "instafamous"


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

It's only indecent exposure if they're fat or ugly! Haha. (By the way I'm both) (but I keep the clothes on!)


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Workingman said:


> It's only indecent exposure if they're fat or ugly! Haha. (By the way I'm both) (but I keep the clothes on!)


Let's just say that NONE of the ones I've seen need farm tags


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

kind of hurt nobody has mentioned the naked fat man fishing out of Red Ranger boat....


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

anyone watched "fishing with Joe" youtube fisherman? He always has hot models on his boat and his shows, they do photo shoots at local fishing holes.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> anyone watched "fishing with Joe" youtube fisherman? He always has hot models on his boat and his shows, they do photo shoots at local fishing holes.


Lol the shoots being seen at alum-the fish in with Joe girls are dressed like nuns compared to these girls.....


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Its amazing how much hibity dibity i run across either wading the North Fork or ATVing it. Kind of funny you would think that the ATV sounds would be enough to know somebody is coming. No pun intended. I cant say that i never went catfishing with the GF back in the day north of Dillon Falls. But Always at least had a pole in the water. Oh BTW Chicken Liver on your hands is turn-off.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol the shoots being seen at alum-the fish in with Joe girls are dressed like nuns compared to these girls.....


I'm gonna have to fish alum a little more..


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I need to chime in on this with a true story from Atwood Lake, home of many hot sailboats.. More to follow


----------



## snuff1 (May 26, 2015)

odell daniel said:


> I'm gonna have to fish alum a little more..


Hey synd, you forgot to mention 1 thing. How old is your son.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You have better luck than I do. About 5 years ago we were bowfishing at night and see two people in the water skinny dipping. As we got closer we quickly realized it was two dudes.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't thought about this in many years. I had only been married a short time. It was my baby sister and her husband "Butch", My wife and my best beer buddy Dean. We had rented a 28' pontoon with a 25hp. It was Atwood lake, home of sailboats, canoes and giant boats with dinky motors.
Butch was the only child in his family, so he was used to getting things his way... Which meant he was the skipper. It was fine because dean and I were the "Designated Drunks" "circa, 1980". My sister, who hated beer just was there for the ride, and to keep us entertained as the comedian that she is. Butch was driving and we were drinking, and my sister was keeping us in stitches.... My wife was doing something on the boat to make us miserable, but i cannot remember what. We finally stopped to watch Butch fish but not catch anything. Butch was Captain Overkill. Using a 7' heavy action with 20' test for those giant Atwood crappies. I had watched him set the hook one time, so hard, all he reeled in was a set of fish lips.. "Honest"..
my sister , sitting next to Dean, and not noticing Dean as he poured out her Pepsi over the side and replacing it with warm beer, and i'm just sitting there, keeping the straight face. It didn't take long when she started choking on the warm beer. I thought she would kill Dean. About that time, a sailboat cut across our path with a pretty blond girl, just waving as big as can be... without any clothes. Butch was in mid-cast when he noticed her, he hesitated and make like 4 fake casts as he kept turning towards her not to miss a thing. Then he reared back and fired out a cast, and we heard this God-awful crack sound, like the rod broke... worse yet, it was the line snapping as he snapped off a lure in my wifes head. He didn't realize he cast over her head and snapped off that 20'
now!!! She was giving him a tongue lashing because she saw what he was looking at when he did it. I was ready to pee my pants. Dean told me i had better stop laughing, cause i was next..
I have no memory of what happened next.


----------



## StevenMcc (Jul 2, 2017)

LOL


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like it's time to buy power poles


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Are you still married to her?


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

hatteras1 said:


> I haven't thought about this in many years. I had only been married a short time. It was my baby sister and her husband "Butch", My wife and my best beer buddy Dean. We had rented a 28' pontoon with a 25hp. It was Atwood lake, home of sailboats, canoes and giant boats with dinky motors.
> Butch was the only child in his family, so he was used to getting things his way... Which meant he was the skipper. It was fine because dean and I were the "Designated Drunks" "circa, 1980". My sister, who hated beer just was there for the ride, and to keep us entertained as the comedian that she is. Butch was driving and we were drinking, and my sister was keeping us in stitches.... My wife was doing something on the boat to make us miserable, but i cannot remember what. We finally stopped to watch Butch fish but not catch anything. Butch was Captain Overkill. Using a 7' heavy action with 20' test for those giant Atwood crappies. I had watched him set the hook one time, so hard, all he reeled in was a set of fish lips.. "Honest"..
> my sister , sitting next to Dean, and not noticing Dean as he poured out her Pepsi over the side and replacing it with warm beer, and i'm just sitting there, keeping the straight face. It didn't take long when she started choking on the warm beer. I thought she would kill Dean. About that time, a sailboat cut across our path with a pretty blond girl, just waving as big as can be... without any clothes. Butch was in mid-cast when he noticed her, he hesitated and make like 4 fake casts as he kept turning towards her not to miss a thing. Then he reared back and fired out a cast, and we heard this God-awful crack sound, like the rod broke... worse yet, it was the line snapping as he snapped off a lure in my wifes head. He didn't realize he cast over her head and snapped off that 20'
> now!!! She was giving him a tounge lashing because she saw what he was looking at when he did it. I was ready to pee my pants. Dean told me i had better stop laughing, cause i was next..
> I have no memory of what happened next.


Are you sill married to her?


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh...... Nope
Not related to the post, but a great ending. She was pregnant at the divorce, but not by me. She requested the wedding album, and the judge ordered me to send it to her.
The next week, my brotherinlaw was over and I told him the story. He was a genius when he stated "but no mention of the pictures? Just the album?" 
He was right!!! So we split the pages and we pulled the pics out 1 by 1 and replaced them with stick figures done in different colored crayons. Then I sent it home....


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

...


----------



## PapaMike (Jul 12, 2017)

kayak1979 said:


> This seriously went on for quite some time.


Some of us can.


----------

